# Servo cable system



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a parrot skeleton that I made last year that I would like to add a servo to but the heads too small and with no way to hide the mechanics I was thinking that I needed a servo cable system. So I'm looking for any how-to's or pictures since I'm a visual learner and any pictures will help me to figure out what I want to do. Just the basics of how a servo cable system works. Thanks!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

There are several manufacturers of small flexible pushrods used in radio controlled models. From very small diameter braided wire inside a flexible tube, to larger nylon inner rods and outer tubes for heavier needs. I would go to a local hobbyshop and ask to look inside a model airplane. That may give you ideas for setting up your control rods. These are the ones I use mostly.
http://www.sullivanproducts.com/GoldnRodMainFrame.htm

This may also help http://www.askyyk.com/RC/SIG-BRC/ Pages 6, 7, and 8.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Spookineer! I thought you were the go to guy for this. That just what I was looking for. This just may work after all.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've heard of people using guitar strings (wound steel, not plain steel or nylon) through fishtank hoses. Would save you some bucks.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great idea!! I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

The nice thing about premade pushrod kits is they contain everything you need including ends. You can also use "music wire", available at better hobby shops, inside a small nylon tube if you are making a reasonably straight run. I would recommend nylon tubing over vinyl simply for the friction factor. 
Another supplier for servo linkage is Dubro, I use lots of their ball links and swivel ball links. http://www.dubro.com/hobby/


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

What I'm needing to do definitely won't be straight and probably won't be stationary so that's the next part of my project I'll need to figure out. I was thinking about the ends or lack of them with the hose and guitar strings method. For me, since it would be my first time using a cable system I better use the store bought and maybe after I know what I'm doing then try a less expensive method. Thanks for the suggestions and all your help!!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If you are using springs to return the beak/wing/etc. back to a starting position you can use fishing line and small beads for guides attached to remote servos


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks thecaretaker, but I'll be lucky if I can get the beak to move. No wings for me, at least this year. But seriously will I need something to return the beak? I never though of that.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

buckaneerbabe said:


> But seriously will I need something to return the beak? I never though of that.


You shouldn't. I would imagine we're not talking about much weight. The braided wire cable is stiff enough for pull and push, but still very flexible.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool, that's a relief, I was worried there for a while that this might get a little too complicated. Started to think my swinging parrot was just fine just the way he is. QUIET!!!
But since I did download a parrot script that I really liked I had to see if this was even doable. Thanks again Spookineer!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL, now I'm having visions of a halloween version of the Tiki Room... Now try gettin' THAT song out of your head!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes you did!! No tiki for me, maybe a little pina colada though!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I was thinking of having the enchanted tiki room audio for my pirate band, with everyone but the parrot talking.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

At least it isn't "It's a Small World"!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If you go with the model airplane cable you probably won't, the fishing line and beads are a cheap alternative that with the right fishing line would be almost invisible if you can't hide the cable but it would only pull unless you used two pieces of fishing line one to pull it ope na d one to pull it closed


----------



## Master__Gracey (Oct 16, 2008)

Not to drift this thread off topic, but I too am trying to make a talking parrot. My problem is finding or figuring out how to make a parrot with a hollow body. Any ideas?? And the cabling sounds like a great way to transfer the motion.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

This is a fairly decent tutorial for an animated raven I found. Just change the shape of the body and color of the feathers. But beware, this page has lots of annoying pop ups.
http://csiliva9.741.com/crypt/crow.html


----------



## Master__Gracey (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link Spookineer! I guess what that process relies on is my (non) ability to sculpt something even similar to a parrot out of clay. I think I will try it though.


----------

